# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  خطا در اتچ كردن ديتابيس Sql2000  در ُSql20008

## skysky

سلام. سوال اول: وقتي ديتابيس كه در اس كيو ال 2000 را ساختم به 2008 منتقل ميكنم خطاي زير رو ميده:چرا؟
TITLE: Microsoft SQL Server Management Studio
------------------------------
Attach database failed for Server 'K-RAYAN4-SET'.  (Microsoft.SqlServer.Smo)
For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...r&LinkId=20476
------------------------------
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:
An exception occurred while executing a Transact-SQL statement or batch. (Microsoft.SqlServer.ConnectionInfo)
------------------------------
Could not find row in sysindexes for database ID 11, object ID 1, index ID 1. Run DBCC CHECKTABLE on sysindexes.
Could not open new database 'fffff'. CREATE DATABASE is aborted. (Microsoft SQL Server, Error: 602)
For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...2&LinkId=20476
------------------------------

----------


## AminSobati

سلام دوست عزیزم،
آیا این دیتابیس بدون مشکل مجددا به 2000 اتچ میشه؟

----------


## rambod51

سلام به دوستان
منم همين مشكل خطاي 602 رو دارم توي 2000 روي سيستم خودم اتچ ميشه اما روي سيستمي ديگه ميبرم تو 2000 اتچ نمي شه

----------


## user10

> سلام. سوال اول: وقتي ديتابيس كه در اس كيو ال 2000 را ساختم به 2008 منتقل ميكنم خطاي زير رو ميده:چرا؟
> TITLE: Microsoft SQL Server Management Studio
> ------------------------------
> Attach database failed for Server 'K-RAYAN4-SET'.  (Microsoft.SqlServer.Smo)
> For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...r&LinkId=20476
> ------------------------------
> ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:
> An exception occurred while executing a Transact-SQL statement or batch. (Microsoft.SqlServer.ConnectionInfo)
> ------------------------------
> ...


با سلام .
1-ابتدا یک دیتابیس با اسم اتچ ایجاد کن
2-sql2008  را stop کنید
3- فایل *.MDF , *.LDF را به محل فیزیکی کپی کنید
4-اس کیو ال را مجددا start نمایید.
نکته : شاید خطا بده اونوقت کامپیوتر را Restart نمایید.
موفق باشید

----------

